# A/C Not working...Blowing hot air.



## dcodd87 (Jun 14, 2017)

2010 Nissan Rogue

Iv've never really worked with A/C units so im trying to self diagnose the problem. First thing I checked was the freon level with the guage from a freon can and the level was showing extremely high. The AC light in the car is on so im not too sure where to go from here.

I will check the fuses next to ensure the fuses are good.
The coolant levels in the vehicle are good.

What should I be looking for to diagnose any mechanical failures. I've read it could be an issue with the compressor clutch but how do I check for these things.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

When was the last time you changed the coolant fluids? Also, when was the last time the A/C was recharged?


----------



## dcodd87 (Jun 14, 2017)

datechboss101 said:


> When was the last time you changed the coolant fluids? Also, when was the last time the A/C was recharged?


Changed the fluids about a week ago. The frown levels showed high on the can gauge. Not sure if that means anything but I just replaced the compressor clutch today. Still blowing warm air. 

The compressor is now engaging when I turn the ac but it still blows warm air. I guess I'll stop and get a can and try recharging it.


----------

